# Any shows in kansas?



## samuri_spartan (Aug 26, 2007)

I know there is a Modena show somewhere in kansas. Does anyone know of any other shows located in kansas or the surrounding area?

Thanks All,
Christopher


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

The Modena show is in Valley Center,OCT.5 & 6. Contact Ed Kasselman for more information at 620-770-0728. There is another show NOV16 & 17 in Hutchinson, Kansas. This is a racing pigeon championship show point of contact Mark Thrasher 620-662-2120. Hope this helps you. .GEORGE


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

CORNHUSKER CLASSIC all breeds show NOV.9-10 Hastings,Nebraska .GEORGE


----------



## samuri_spartan (Aug 26, 2007)

Goodness george, you are on top of things! Thank you for the info.

Christopher


----------

